# Help ! Pink spot on lower lip :o(



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,

Please could someone help, advise or let us know if they've experienced this with their Golden too ?

Arnold is a really happy, lively Golden but last week I noticed this pink spot on his lower lip.

It isn't raised or sore to touch, seems to be blended as a part of his skin - but it's definitely only just appeared. We groom and clean his teeth regularly and last week it had just appeared.

Has anyone seen this before or know what it is ?

PHOTO ...

Instagram

Thanks for your help


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have your vet look at it, but Bertie had a huge pink spot on his lip. ! Which turned out to be just a scrape. 

He runs through bushes at home and I wouldn't be surprised that he scraped through a pokey branch.

It's been 2 weeks and the black is almost completely back. Thankfully!

Jacks has a similar (but teeny) spot that has been like that for months. I gather because of his age (5) and condition (thyroid) - the pigment won't ever come back.


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

I couldn't bring up your picture, so this is only a possibility .. watch for additional "spots" on the lips and/or gums, if more develop it could be puppy warts ~ they are highly contagious, but they do go away on their own eventually.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm no expert, but it looks like just a pigment spot (or rather, lack thereof). Cassie had some spots like that on her lips last winter... from what I gathered, it was potentially because it got dark so early, and so Cassie got less exposure to natural light. 

As long as it's not a bump, and not sensitive, I wouldn't be overly concerned. But I would keep an eye on it, and mention it at your next vet visit. Can never be too cautious...

There is a chance that it could get larger, or could go away.


----------

